# Is BD Chaurasia Alone Sufficient For Anatomy Considering If I'm Doing Clinicals From KLM Too?



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

I read both BD and KLM. In KLM, there's a lot of detail (though it is good for understanding) but you can't retain everything from it. So I was wondering if BD is enough if I'm doing clinicals from KLM too? Or I have to memorize both the books? (I'm studying conceptually by the way) but you gotta memorize from where a certain artery is originating and stuff, you know.
PS Im in 1st year for sure and from FJMC


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I did gross from B.D and Klm for clinicals.

You'll do fine if u stick to this


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

thats more than enough
you will rock in exams honestly!
and another thing,for upper limb, do clinicals from bd too


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

BD and KLM is a glorious combination. If you give KLM good time and concentration I guarantee you will ace the exam.


----------

